# The time has come to invade Canada!



## rightwinger




----------



## Mr. H.

57 years hence?


----------



## Moonglow

Well, why not, since we have always failed before....


----------



## TheOldSchool

That's how Obama will win over the tea party!


----------



## rightwinger




----------



## rightwinger




----------



## Toro

With Obama in charge, they'd probably invade Mexico instead by mistake.


----------



## rightwinger

Toro said:


> With Obama in charge, they'd probably invade Mexico instead by mistake.


 
Who wants mexico?

We want Canada....the part that speaks English of course


----------



## DriftingSand

I wouldn't mind invading Canada with one stipulation:  We would force the Canadians to move to America to put up with the illegal aliens from Mexico and other southern nations.  When do we start?


----------



## Toro

Of course you do. Who doesn't?  But with this administration, they'll take a wrong turn at Albuquerque and end up in Mexico City instead of Montreal.


----------



## Nutz

Invade canada for its resources.  The people are insignificant and should be used as cannon fodder for future American wars.


----------



## rightwinger

Nutz said:


> Invade canada for its resources.  The people are insignificant and should be used as cannon fodder for future American wars.


 
I like the Canadians.....but just the ones who speak English

If we invade, we can make them all learn the right language


----------



## Nutz

rightwinger said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Invade canada for its resources.  The people are insignificant and should be used as cannon fodder for future American wars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the Canadians.....but just the ones who speak English
> 
> If we invade, we can make them all learn the right language
Click to expand...

The thing is, the canadian frogs are the only ones with a backbone and unique culture.


----------



## BULLDOG




----------



## Two Thumbs

I'm cool with taking over Canada

but fuck the fench canadians, those guys are complete assholes


----------



## rightwinger

Nutz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Invade canada for its resources.  The people are insignificant and should be used as cannon fodder for future American wars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the Canadians.....but just the ones who speak English
> 
> If we invade, we can make them all learn the right language
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The thing is, the canadian frogs are the only ones with a backbone and unique culture.
Click to expand...

 
French culture?

We are talking about red, white and blue American culture


----------



## Nutz

rightwinger said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Invade canada for its resources.  The people are insignificant and should be used as cannon fodder for future American wars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the Canadians.....but just the ones who speak English
> 
> If we invade, we can make them all learn the right language
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The thing is, the canadian frogs are the only ones with a backbone and unique culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> French culture?
> 
> We are talking about red, white and blue American culture
Click to expand...

It isn't French culture.  They simply speak French and thumb their noses up to the idiot canadians.


----------



## Toro

You better learn to like poutine, American bitches!


----------



## rightwinger

Toro said:


> You better learn to like poutine, American bitches!


 
Pabst Blue Ribbon!


----------



## westwall

rightwinger said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Obama in charge, they'd probably invade Mexico instead by mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who wants mexico?
> 
> We want Canada....the part that speaks English of course
Click to expand...







Mexico is the 5th wealthiest country on the planet in terms of mineral wealth.  Only an ignorant twat wouldn't want that.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

rightwinger said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Obama in charge, they'd probably invade Mexico instead by mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who wants mexico?
> 
> We want Canada....the part that speaks English of course
Click to expand...


Actually I would invade Mexico. They have a TON of natural resources.
And nice beaches.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

westwall said:


> Mexico is the 5th wealthiest country on the planet in terms of mineral wealth.  Only an ignorant twat wouldn't want that.





iamwhatiseem said:


> Actually I would invade Mexico. They have a TON of natural resources.
> And nice beaches.



Aw damn you beat me by a minute!


----------



## westwall

iamwhatiseem said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mexico is the 5th wealthiest country on the planet in terms of mineral wealth.  Only an ignorant twat wouldn't want that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I would invade Mexico. They have a TON of natural resources.
> And nice beaches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aw damn you beat me by a minute!
Click to expand...






No worries, I didn't mention the beaches so you got that covered!


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Yeah...and the food is better also.


----------



## rightwinger

westwall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Obama in charge, they'd probably invade Mexico instead by mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who wants mexico?
> 
> We want Canada....the part that speaks English of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mexico is the 5th wealthiest country on the planet in terms of mineral wealth.  Only an ignorant twat wouldn't want that.
Click to expand...

 
Maybe we can send Canada's frenchies down there after we invade them

Mexico's wealth is based on warm beer, pharmacias and donkey shows


----------



## westwall

rightwinger said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Obama in charge, they'd probably invade Mexico instead by mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who wants mexico?
> 
> We want Canada....the part that speaks English of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mexico is the 5th wealthiest country on the planet in terms of mineral wealth.  Only an ignorant twat wouldn't want that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe we can send Canada's frenchies down there after we invade them
> 
> Mexico's wealth is based on warm beer, pharmacias and donkey shows
Click to expand...








Why the hell do you want to invade Canada?  Polar bears (who actively hunt people instead of seals), Grizzly bears, snow and ice in abundance, and Labatts beer!  Bleaaach!  Mexico is sunny, has oil and all sorts of other mineral wealth, and the aforementioned beaches......and lot's a cute ladies.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

westwall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Obama in charge, they'd probably invade Mexico instead by mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who wants mexico?
> 
> We want Canada....the part that speaks English of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mexico is the 5th wealthiest country on the planet in terms of mineral wealth.  Only an ignorant twat wouldn't want that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe we can send Canada's frenchies down there after we invade them
> 
> Mexico's wealth is based on warm beer, pharmacias and donkey shows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell do you want to invade Canada?  Polar bears (who actively hunt people instead of seals), Grizzly bears, snow and ice in abundance, and Labatts beer!  Bleaaach!  Mexico is sunny, has oil and all sorts of other mineral wealth, and the aforementioned beaches......and lot's a cute ladies.
Click to expand...


 And of course it will be easy to find someone to mow your lawn! (Whoooaahh did I say that???)


----------



## rightwinger

westwall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Obama in charge, they'd probably invade Mexico instead by mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who wants mexico?
> 
> We want Canada....the part that speaks English of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mexico is the 5th wealthiest country on the planet in terms of mineral wealth.  Only an ignorant twat wouldn't want that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe we can send Canada's frenchies down there after we invade them
> 
> Mexico's wealth is based on warm beer, pharmacias and donkey shows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell do you want to invade Canada?  Polar bears (who actively hunt people instead of seals), Grizzly bears, snow and ice in abundance, and Labatts beer!  Bleaaach!  Mexico is sunny, has oil and all sorts of other mineral wealth, and the aforementioned beaches......and lot's a cute ladies.
Click to expand...

 
I'm tired of Canadians coming down here drinking our beer and steal'n our wimmen. They also have a commie healthcare system. We cannot tolerate communism so close to our border

Time to teach them a lesson they won't forget


----------



## iamwhatiseem

rightwinger said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Obama in charge, they'd probably invade Mexico instead by mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who wants mexico?
> 
> We want Canada....the part that speaks English of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mexico is the 5th wealthiest country on the planet in terms of mineral wealth.  Only an ignorant twat wouldn't want that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe we can send Canada's frenchies down there after we invade them
> 
> Mexico's wealth is based on warm beer, pharmacias and donkey shows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell do you want to invade Canada?  Polar bears (who actively hunt people instead of seals), Grizzly bears, snow and ice in abundance, and Labatts beer!  Bleaaach!  Mexico is sunny, has oil and all sorts of other mineral wealth, and the aforementioned beaches......and lot's a cute ladies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm tired of Canadians coming down here drinking our beer and steal'n our wimmen. They also have a commie healthcare system. We cannot tolerate communism so close to our border
> 
> Time to teach them a lesson they won't forget
Click to expand...


Actually their business taxes are lower, their export policies MUCH better than ours and are far-far-far more friendly to small businesses than America's corporatocracy...so...


----------



## westwall

rightwinger said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Obama in charge, they'd probably invade Mexico instead by mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who wants mexico?
> 
> We want Canada....the part that speaks English of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mexico is the 5th wealthiest country on the planet in terms of mineral wealth.  Only an ignorant twat wouldn't want that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe we can send Canada's frenchies down there after we invade them
> 
> Mexico's wealth is based on warm beer, pharmacias and donkey shows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell do you want to invade Canada?  Polar bears (who actively hunt people instead of seals), Grizzly bears, snow and ice in abundance, and Labatts beer!  Bleaaach!  Mexico is sunny, has oil and all sorts of other mineral wealth, and the aforementioned beaches......and lot's a cute ladies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm tired of Canadians coming down here drinking our beer and steal'n our wimmen. They also have a commie healthcare system. We cannot tolerate communism so close to our border
> 
> Time to teach them a lesson they won't forget
Click to expand...








You want a Canadian style of health care?  What the heck, do you have a death wish?


*"Father" of Canadian Health Care Admits its a Failure*

"Just yesterday, I wrote about how unpopular the British healthcare system has become. Today comes news that the man largely responsible for Canada's conversion to a single-payer health care system has admitted the system's failure:"

 Father of Canadian Health Care Admits its a Failure - Civitas Review

Report Health care failing to meet needs of Canadians


----------



## Toro

rightwinger said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> You better learn to like poutine, American bitches!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pabst Blue Ribbon!
Click to expand...


What do American beer and sex in a canoe have in common?

Fucking close to water.


----------



## Toro

westwall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who wants mexico?
> 
> We want Canada....the part that speaks English of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mexico is the 5th wealthiest country on the planet in terms of mineral wealth.  Only an ignorant twat wouldn't want that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe we can send Canada's frenchies down there after we invade them
> 
> Mexico's wealth is based on warm beer, pharmacias and donkey shows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell do you want to invade Canada?  Polar bears (who actively hunt people instead of seals), Grizzly bears, snow and ice in abundance, and Labatts beer!  Bleaaach!  Mexico is sunny, has oil and all sorts of other mineral wealth, and the aforementioned beaches......and lot's a cute ladies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm tired of Canadians coming down here drinking our beer and steal'n our wimmen. They also have a commie healthcare system. We cannot tolerate communism so close to our border
> 
> Time to teach them a lesson they won't forget
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want a Canadian style of health care?  What the heck, do you have a death wish?
> 
> 
> *"Father" of Canadian Health Care Admits its a Failure*
> 
> "Just yesterday, I wrote about how unpopular the British healthcare system has become. Today comes news that the man largely responsible for Canada's conversion to a single-payer health care system has admitted the system's failure:"
> 
> Father of Canadian Health Care Admits its a Failure - Civitas Review
> 
> Report Health care failing to meet needs of Canadians
Click to expand...


Canadian Medicare, as it is called, polls at 80% to 90% popularity across Canada. The bogeyman opponents of healthcare reform invoke is "American-style healthcare."

BTW, the "Father of Canadian Medicare" is usually considered to be Tommy Douglas, the premier of Saskatchewan who was the first to implmenent Medicare in Canada.  Several years, he was voted "Most Popular Canadian Ever" in a poll of Canadians several years ago.


----------



## rightwinger

westwall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who wants mexico?
> 
> We want Canada....the part that speaks English of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mexico is the 5th wealthiest country on the planet in terms of mineral wealth.  Only an ignorant twat wouldn't want that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe we can send Canada's frenchies down there after we invade them
> 
> Mexico's wealth is based on warm beer, pharmacias and donkey shows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell do you want to invade Canada?  Polar bears (who actively hunt people instead of seals), Grizzly bears, snow and ice in abundance, and Labatts beer!  Bleaaach!  Mexico is sunny, has oil and all sorts of other mineral wealth, and the aforementioned beaches......and lot's a cute ladies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm tired of Canadians coming down here drinking our beer and steal'n our wimmen. They also have a commie healthcare system. We cannot tolerate communism so close to our border
> 
> Time to teach them a lesson they won't forget
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want a Canadian style of health care?  What the heck, do you have a death wish?
> 
> 
> *"Father" of Canadian Health Care Admits its a Failure*
> 
> "Just yesterday, I wrote about how unpopular the British healthcare system has become. Today comes news that the man largely responsible for Canada's conversion to a single-payer health care system has admitted the system's failure:"
> 
> Father of Canadian Health Care Admits its a Failure - Civitas Review
> 
> Report Health care failing to meet needs of Canadians
Click to expand...

 
Why would I want us to accept commie healthcare where everyone is treated equal?  Everyone knows the best healthcare should only be made available to those who can afford it
We need to invade Canada and stop this commie incursion into North America


----------



## westwall

rightwinger said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mexico is the 5th wealthiest country on the planet in terms of mineral wealth.  Only an ignorant twat wouldn't want that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we can send Canada's frenchies down there after we invade them
> 
> Mexico's wealth is based on warm beer, pharmacias and donkey shows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell do you want to invade Canada?  Polar bears (who actively hunt people instead of seals), Grizzly bears, snow and ice in abundance, and Labatts beer!  Bleaaach!  Mexico is sunny, has oil and all sorts of other mineral wealth, and the aforementioned beaches......and lot's a cute ladies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm tired of Canadians coming down here drinking our beer and steal'n our wimmen. They also have a commie healthcare system. We cannot tolerate communism so close to our border
> 
> Time to teach them a lesson they won't forget
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want a Canadian style of health care?  What the heck, do you have a death wish?
> 
> 
> *"Father" of Canadian Health Care Admits its a Failure*
> 
> "Just yesterday, I wrote about how unpopular the British healthcare system has become. Today comes news that the man largely responsible for Canada's conversion to a single-payer health care system has admitted the system's failure:"
> 
> Father of Canadian Health Care Admits its a Failure - Civitas Review
> 
> Report Health care failing to meet needs of Canadians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I want us to accept commie healthcare where everyone is treated equal?  Everyone knows the best healthcare should only be made available to those who can afford it
> We need to invade Canada and stop this commie incursion into North America
Click to expand...






Yes everyone is treated so equally that they make you wait months for a cancer operation, that had it been timely would have resolved the situation, but because they make you wait, you get to see it metastasize, and then you get to die.  A friend who works for the BC Dept. of Corrections, sold his home so he could get his wife into a US cancer treatment center.  She is still alive.  The ones forced to wait, are dead.

No thanks.


----------



## rightwinger

westwall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we can send Canada's frenchies down there after we invade them
> 
> Mexico's wealth is based on warm beer, pharmacias and donkey shows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell do you want to invade Canada?  Polar bears (who actively hunt people instead of seals), Grizzly bears, snow and ice in abundance, and Labatts beer!  Bleaaach!  Mexico is sunny, has oil and all sorts of other mineral wealth, and the aforementioned beaches......and lot's a cute ladies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm tired of Canadians coming down here drinking our beer and steal'n our wimmen. They also have a commie healthcare system. We cannot tolerate communism so close to our border
> 
> Time to teach them a lesson they won't forget
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want a Canadian style of health care?  What the heck, do you have a death wish?
> 
> 
> *"Father" of Canadian Health Care Admits its a Failure*
> 
> "Just yesterday, I wrote about how unpopular the British healthcare system has become. Today comes news that the man largely responsible for Canada's conversion to a single-payer health care system has admitted the system's failure:"
> 
> Father of Canadian Health Care Admits its a Failure - Civitas Review
> 
> Report Health care failing to meet needs of Canadians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I want us to accept commie healthcare where everyone is treated equal?  Everyone knows the best healthcare should only be made available to those who can afford it
> We need to invade Canada and stop this commie incursion into North America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes everyone is treated so equally that they make you wait months for a cancer operation, that had it been timely would have resolved the situation, but because they make you wait, you get to see it metastasize, and then you get to die.  A friend who works for the BC Dept. of Corrections, sold his home so he could get his wife into a US cancer treatment center.  She is still alive.  The ones forced to wait, are dead.
> 
> No thanks.
Click to expand...

 
Sniff....sniff

I smell bullshit


----------



## westwall

rightwinger said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell do you want to invade Canada?  Polar bears (who actively hunt people instead of seals), Grizzly bears, snow and ice in abundance, and Labatts beer!  Bleaaach!  Mexico is sunny, has oil and all sorts of other mineral wealth, and the aforementioned beaches......and lot's a cute ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tired of Canadians coming down here drinking our beer and steal'n our wimmen. They also have a commie healthcare system. We cannot tolerate communism so close to our border
> 
> Time to teach them a lesson they won't forget
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want a Canadian style of health care?  What the heck, do you have a death wish?
> 
> 
> *"Father" of Canadian Health Care Admits its a Failure*
> 
> "Just yesterday, I wrote about how unpopular the British healthcare system has become. Today comes news that the man largely responsible for Canada's conversion to a single-payer health care system has admitted the system's failure:"
> 
> Father of Canadian Health Care Admits its a Failure - Civitas Review
> 
> Report Health care failing to meet needs of Canadians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I want us to accept commie healthcare where everyone is treated equal?  Everyone knows the best healthcare should only be made available to those who can afford it
> We need to invade Canada and stop this commie incursion into North America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes everyone is treated so equally that they make you wait months for a cancer operation, that had it been timely would have resolved the situation, but because they make you wait, you get to see it metastasize, and then you get to die.  A friend who works for the BC Dept. of Corrections, sold his home so he could get his wife into a US cancer treatment center.  She is still alive.  The ones forced to wait, are dead.
> 
> No thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sniff....sniff
> 
> I smell bullshit
Click to expand...







Yes, every time you open your trap it smells foul.  Here you go.  People who are famous enough that they get news coverage.........

*Canadian Premier to travel to U.S. for heart surgery*
Canadian Premier to travel to U.S. for heart surgery - Toronto Headlines Examiner.com

OTTAWA–Belinda Stronach, the MP for Newmarket-Aurora and former cabinet minister, travelled outside Canada's health-care system to California for some of her breast cancer treatment earlier this year.

Stronach, diagnosed in the spring with a type of breast cancer that required a mastectomy and breast reconstruction, went to California in June at her Toronto doctor's suggestion, a spokesperson confirmed.

Stronach travels to U.S. for cancer treatment Toronto Star

Canada, we are constantly being told by single-payer advocates, is a model social democracy with a medical delivery system that we should envy. Oddly, the people who make such claims never want to answer a question that Bill Steigerwald reiterates in a recent _column_

_If Canada’s national health care system is so dang wonderful, why are so many Canadians coming to America to pay for their own medical care?_

And it’s not only pregnant women, like the _one_ who recently had to drive to Montana to have her baby, who cross into the U.S. on a daily basis seeking health care. Thus, Steigerwald inquires further:

_Why is the hip replacement center of Canada in Ohio–at the Cleveland Clinic, where 10% of its international patients are Canadians … Why is Brain and Spine Center in Buffalo serving about 10 border-crossing Canadians a week?_

By way of answering his own questions, Steigerwald provides the following datum:

_Number of Canadians on waiting lists for referrals to specialists or for medical services–875,000._

It would appear that Canadians with sufficient financial means are seeking medical treatment in a country where such waiting lists exist only in the the fond dreams of single-payer advocates.

And what about the Canadians who don’t have the money to come here for care? I guess they just pray that their illnesses don’t kill them before the vaunted Canadian system can fit them in.

- See more at: Health Care BS - CANADIANS RUNNING TO U.S. FOR HEALTH CARE

Health Care BS - CANADIANS RUNNING TO U.S. FOR HEALTH CARE


----------



## rightwinger

westwall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tired of Canadians coming down here drinking our beer and steal'n our wimmen. They also have a commie healthcare system. We cannot tolerate communism so close to our border
> 
> Time to teach them a lesson they won't forget
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want a Canadian style of health care?  What the heck, do you have a death wish?
> 
> 
> *"Father" of Canadian Health Care Admits its a Failure*
> 
> "Just yesterday, I wrote about how unpopular the British healthcare system has become. Today comes news that the man largely responsible for Canada's conversion to a single-payer health care system has admitted the system's failure:"
> 
> Father of Canadian Health Care Admits its a Failure - Civitas Review
> 
> Report Health care failing to meet needs of Canadians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I want us to accept commie healthcare where everyone is treated equal?  Everyone knows the best healthcare should only be made available to those who can afford it
> We need to invade Canada and stop this commie incursion into North America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes everyone is treated so equally that they make you wait months for a cancer operation, that had it been timely would have resolved the situation, but because they make you wait, you get to see it metastasize, and then you get to die.  A friend who works for the BC Dept. of Corrections, sold his home so he could get his wife into a US cancer treatment center.  She is still alive.  The ones forced to wait, are dead.
> 
> No thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sniff....sniff
> 
> I smell bullshit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, every time you open your trap it smells foul.  Here you go.  People who are famous enough that they get news coverage.........
> 
> *Canadian Premier to travel to U.S. for heart surgery*
> Canadian Premier to travel to U.S. for heart surgery - Toronto Headlines Examiner.com
> 
> OTTAWA–Belinda Stronach, the MP for Newmarket-Aurora and former cabinet minister, travelled outside Canada's health-care system to California for some of her breast cancer treatment earlier this year.
> 
> Stronach, diagnosed in the spring with a type of breast cancer that required a mastectomy and breast reconstruction, went to California in June at her Toronto doctor's suggestion, a spokesperson confirmed.
> 
> Stronach travels to U.S. for cancer treatment Toronto Star
> 
> Canada, we are constantly being told by single-payer advocates, is a model social democracy with a medical delivery system that we should envy. Oddly, the people who make such claims never want to answer a question that Bill Steigerwald reiterates in a recent _column_
> 
> _If Canada’s national health care system is so dang wonderful, why are so many Canadians coming to America to pay for their own medical care?_
> 
> And it’s not only pregnant women, like the _one_ who recently had to drive to Montana to have her baby, who cross into the U.S. on a daily basis seeking health care. Thus, Steigerwald inquires further:
> 
> _Why is the hip replacement center of Canada in Ohio–at the Cleveland Clinic, where 10% of its international patients are Canadians … Why is Brain and Spine Center in Buffalo serving about 10 border-crossing Canadians a week?_
> 
> By way of answering his own questions, Steigerwald provides the following datum:
> 
> _Number of Canadians on waiting lists for referrals to specialists or for medical services–875,000._
> 
> It would appear that Canadians with sufficient financial means are seeking medical treatment in a country where such waiting lists exist only in the the fond dreams of single-payer advocates.
> 
> And what about the Canadians who don’t have the money to come here for care? I guess they just pray that their illnesses don’t kill them before the vaunted Canadian system can fit them in.
> 
> - See more at: Health Care BS - CANADIANS RUNNING TO U.S. FOR HEALTH CARE
> 
> Health Care BS - CANADIANS RUNNING TO U.S. FOR HEALTH CARE
Click to expand...

 
So...the filthy rich can go anywhere they choose

Still doesn't back your bullshit sob story about Canadians dying for lack of cancer treatment


----------



## Toro

westwall said:


> Yes everyone is treated so equally that they make you wait months for a cancer operation, that had it been timely would have resolved the situation, but because they make you wait, you get to see it metastasize, and then you get to die.  A friend who works for the BC Dept. of Corrections, sold his home so he could get his wife into a US cancer treatment center.  She is still alive.  The ones forced to wait, are dead.
> 
> No thanks.



Though it may be true, I do find that hard to believe.  Critical issues are usually dealt with promptly.  I have had family members and friends who have or have died from cancer, and they were all given care promptly once diagnosed.  My father has melanoma.  But because he has been going for skin checks at least twice a year as he has had basel cell carcinoma, they caught it in stage 1.

Waiting times in Canada are a problem for elective procedures and doctors - my mother had to wait 4 months for a knee replacement.  Then, they botched her rehab, and her GP was incompetent.  She tried to change GPs but couldn't because there was a waiting list for a GP, and because those without a GP are given a priority, my mother couldn't switch for a few years.

But there was one exception.  When my grandfather moved from Saskatchewan to BC, there is a waiting time before the BC government will process one's health insurance.  It used to be three months, but I don't know what it is now.  I can't remember if his cancer was in remission or if it had returned, though I think it was the former.  Anyways, when my grandfather finally arrived and wanted to see an oncologist, my father knew someone who could get him to jump the queue.

My guess is that his wife went to the US for advanced treatment.  Because the Canadian system isn't willing to pay high prices for innovative treatment, newer technologies tend to take some time to get to Canada.  These lag times can range from a few years for new high-priced cancer drugs, to many years for elective things such as MRIs.


----------



## westwall

Toro said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes everyone is treated so equally that they make you wait months for a cancer operation, that had it been timely would have resolved the situation, but because they make you wait, you get to see it metastasize, and then you get to die.  A friend who works for the BC Dept. of Corrections, sold his home so he could get his wife into a US cancer treatment center.  She is still alive.  The ones forced to wait, are dead.
> 
> No thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though it may be true, I do find that hard to believe.  Critical issues are usually dealt with promptly.  I have had family members and friends who have or have died from cancer, and they were all given care promptly once diagnosed.  My father has melanoma.  But because he has been going for skin checks at least twice a year as he has had basel cell carcinoma, they caught it in stage 1.
> 
> Waiting times in Canada are a problem for elective procedures and doctors - my mother had to wait 4 months for a knee replacement.  Then, they botched her rehab, and her GP was incompetent.  She tried to change GPs but couldn't because there was a waiting list for a GP, and because those without a GP are given a priority, my mother couldn't switch for a few years.
> 
> But there was one exception.  When my grandfather moved from Saskatchewan to BC, there is a waiting time before the BC government will process one's health insurance.  It used to be three months, but I don't know what it is now.  I can't remember if his cancer was in remission or if it had returned, though I think it was the former.  Anyways, when my grandfather finally arrived and wanted to see an oncologist, my father knew someone who could get him to jump the queue.
> 
> My guess is that his wife went to the US for advanced treatment.  Because the Canadian system isn't willing to pay high prices for innovative treatment, newer technologies tend to take some time to get to Canada.  These lag times can range from a few years for new high-priced cancer drugs, to many years for elective things such as MRIs.
Click to expand...







Cancer is one of those little diseases where if you catch it in time you can beat it.  The Canadian health system is all based on waiting.  The waiting list right now is around 850,000.  Most of those are not time sensitive.  But there are a significant number that are.


----------



## westwall

rightwinger said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want a Canadian style of health care?  What the heck, do you have a death wish?
> 
> 
> *"Father" of Canadian Health Care Admits its a Failure*
> 
> "Just yesterday, I wrote about how unpopular the British healthcare system has become. Today comes news that the man largely responsible for Canada's conversion to a single-payer health care system has admitted the system's failure:"
> 
> Father of Canadian Health Care Admits its a Failure - Civitas Review
> 
> Report Health care failing to meet needs of Canadians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I want us to accept commie healthcare where everyone is treated equal?  Everyone knows the best healthcare should only be made available to those who can afford it
> We need to invade Canada and stop this commie incursion into North America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes everyone is treated so equally that they make you wait months for a cancer operation, that had it been timely would have resolved the situation, but because they make you wait, you get to see it metastasize, and then you get to die.  A friend who works for the BC Dept. of Corrections, sold his home so he could get his wife into a US cancer treatment center.  She is still alive.  The ones forced to wait, are dead.
> 
> No thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sniff....sniff
> 
> I smell bullshit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, every time you open your trap it smells foul.  Here you go.  People who are famous enough that they get news coverage.........
> 
> *Canadian Premier to travel to U.S. for heart surgery*
> Canadian Premier to travel to U.S. for heart surgery - Toronto Headlines Examiner.com
> 
> OTTAWA–Belinda Stronach, the MP for Newmarket-Aurora and former cabinet minister, travelled outside Canada's health-care system to California for some of her breast cancer treatment earlier this year.
> 
> Stronach, diagnosed in the spring with a type of breast cancer that required a mastectomy and breast reconstruction, went to California in June at her Toronto doctor's suggestion, a spokesperson confirmed.
> 
> Stronach travels to U.S. for cancer treatment Toronto Star
> 
> Canada, we are constantly being told by single-payer advocates, is a model social democracy with a medical delivery system that we should envy. Oddly, the people who make such claims never want to answer a question that Bill Steigerwald reiterates in a recent _column_
> 
> _If Canada’s national health care system is so dang wonderful, why are so many Canadians coming to America to pay for their own medical care?_
> 
> And it’s not only pregnant women, like the _one_ who recently had to drive to Montana to have her baby, who cross into the U.S. on a daily basis seeking health care. Thus, Steigerwald inquires further:
> 
> _Why is the hip replacement center of Canada in Ohio–at the Cleveland Clinic, where 10% of its international patients are Canadians … Why is Brain and Spine Center in Buffalo serving about 10 border-crossing Canadians a week?_
> 
> By way of answering his own questions, Steigerwald provides the following datum:
> 
> _Number of Canadians on waiting lists for referrals to specialists or for medical services–875,000._
> 
> It would appear that Canadians with sufficient financial means are seeking medical treatment in a country where such waiting lists exist only in the the fond dreams of single-payer advocates.
> 
> And what about the Canadians who don’t have the money to come here for care? I guess they just pray that their illnesses don’t kill them before the vaunted Canadian system can fit them in.
> 
> - See more at: Health Care BS - CANADIANS RUNNING TO U.S. FOR HEALTH CARE
> 
> Health Care BS - CANADIANS RUNNING TO U.S. FOR HEALTH CARE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...the filthy rich can go anywhere they choose
> 
> Still doesn't back your bullshit sob story about Canadians dying for lack of cancer treatment
Click to expand...







Life isn't "fair" moron.  The rich will go wherever they need to to get the care they need.  A single payer system drops all of those who have a moderate amount of money into the same group who have no money.  When you are laying on your death bed with your loved ones around you do you really care that your death is fair to poorer people who would not be able to pay for the care that your work and sweat had paid for?

Get real.

Typical progressive moron.


----------



## Vandalshandle

rightwinger said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want a Canadian style of health care?  What the heck, do you have a death wish?
> 
> 
> *"Father" of Canadian Health Care Admits its a Failure*
> 
> "Just yesterday, I wrote about how unpopular the British healthcare system has become. Today comes news that the man largely responsible for Canada's conversion to a single-payer health care system has admitted the system's failure:"
> 
> Father of Canadian Health Care Admits its a Failure - Civitas Review
> 
> Report Health care failing to meet needs of Canadians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I want us to accept commie healthcare where everyone is treated equal?  Everyone knows the best healthcare should only be made available to those who can afford it
> We need to invade Canada and stop this commie incursion into North America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes everyone is treated so equally that they make you wait months for a cancer operation, that had it been timely would have resolved the situation, but because they make you wait, you get to see it metastasize, and then you get to die.  A friend who works for the BC Dept. of Corrections, sold his home so he could get his wife into a US cancer treatment center.  She is still alive.  The ones forced to wait, are dead.
> 
> No thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sniff....sniff
> 
> I smell bullshit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, every time you open your trap it smells foul.  Here you go.  People who are famous enough that they get news coverage.........
> 
> *Canadian Premier to travel to U.S. for heart surgery*
> Canadian Premier to travel to U.S. for heart surgery - Toronto Headlines Examiner.com
> 
> OTTAWA–Belinda Stronach, the MP for Newmarket-Aurora and former cabinet minister, travelled outside Canada's health-care system to California for some of her breast cancer treatment earlier this year.
> 
> Stronach, diagnosed in the spring with a type of breast cancer that required a mastectomy and breast reconstruction, went to California in June at her Toronto doctor's suggestion, a spokesperson confirmed.
> 
> Stronach travels to U.S. for cancer treatment Toronto Star
> 
> Canada, we are constantly being told by single-payer advocates, is a model social democracy with a medical delivery system that we should envy. Oddly, the people who make such claims never want to answer a question that Bill Steigerwald reiterates in a recent _column_
> 
> _If Canada’s national health care system is so dang wonderful, why are so many Canadians coming to America to pay for their own medical care?_
> 
> And it’s not only pregnant women, like the _one_ who recently had to drive to Montana to have her baby, who cross into the U.S. on a daily basis seeking health care. Thus, Steigerwald inquires further:
> 
> _Why is the hip replacement center of Canada in Ohio–at the Cleveland Clinic, where 10% of its international patients are Canadians … Why is Brain and Spine Center in Buffalo serving about 10 border-crossing Canadians a week?_
> 
> By way of answering his own questions, Steigerwald provides the following datum:
> 
> _Number of Canadians on waiting lists for referrals to specialists or for medical services–875,000._
> 
> It would appear that Canadians with sufficient financial means are seeking medical treatment in a country where such waiting lists exist only in the the fond dreams of single-payer advocates.
> 
> And what about the Canadians who don’t have the money to come here for care? I guess they just pray that their illnesses don’t kill them before the vaunted Canadian system can fit them in.
> 
> - See more at: Health Care BS - CANADIANS RUNNING TO U.S. FOR HEALTH CARE
> 
> Health Care BS - CANADIANS RUNNING TO U.S. FOR HEALTH CARE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...the filthy rich can go anywhere they choose
> 
> Still doesn't back your bullshit sob story about Canadians dying for lack of cancer treatment
Click to expand...


Well, if it was good enough for Sarah Palin, it is good enough for me!


----------



## Vandalshandle

I have to say, however, that I would have a cultural problem living in a country where people put mayonnaise on French fries.....


----------



## rightwinger

The White House Petition A Call To Invade Canada 8226 ChristWire

Mr. President, we haven’t seen eye to eye on many things, but I believe that we all have a common enemy. That enemy is Canada.

I fear that we must once again rise up as a nation to meet a threat. A foe that is just beyond our borders. A enemy that looks just like us. Do not buy into their mild manners and PR machine. They are terrorists through and through. I do not believe that it was a coincidence that all of the 911 terrorists came to America through Canada. I believe they knew and were a party to the terrorist acts on that day.
I humbly suggest that we as a nation, launch a preemptive attack on the godless frozen god forsaken land, to safe guard our sovereignty and safety. Much as we invaded Afghanistan and then Iraq to rid those nations of Muslim extremists, we must now turn our gaze of indignant freedom and wrath to the north. Canada is a nation that knowingly harbors terrorists.


----------



## Vandalshandle

I'm more worried about the Dutch. Dutch Elm disease was not just an act of god, you know.....


----------



## rightwinger

More reason to invade Canada

They send these stupid geese down to shit on our golf courses


----------



## rightwinger

The US has spent BILLIONS erecting a wall between the US and Mexico

Yet, I have never had a Mexican shit on my lawn

Time to build a wall between the US and Canada to stop them from sending geese with orders to "Shit on the US"


----------



## Toro

westwall said:


> Cancer is one of those little diseases where if you catch it in time you can beat it.  The Canadian health system is all based on waiting.  The waiting list right now is around 850,000.  Most of those are not time sensitive.  But there are a significant number that are.



Wait times for cancer treatment in Canada is 3.5 weeks, only slightly longer than in the US.

Wait times for medical treatment getting longer Fraser Institute report CTV News
Medscape Medscape Access


----------



## RUNVS

Toro said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cancer is one of those little diseases where if you catch it in time you can beat it.  The Canadian health system is all based on waiting.  The waiting list right now is around 850,000.  Most of those are not time sensitive.  But there are a significant number that are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait times for cancer treatment in Canada is 3.5 weeks, only slightly longer than in the US.
> 
> Wait times for medical treatment getting longer Fraser Institute report CTV News
> Medscape Medscape Access
Click to expand...


Also while not necessarily the most reliable source wikipedia says that Canada sits at 11th for life expectancy at 82.5 years while the USA sits at 36th at 79.8 years. I could be wrong but I think Canada spends less per capita on healthcare than the USA does as well.

List of countries by life expectancy - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Toro

RUNVS said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cancer is one of those little diseases where if you catch it in time you can beat it.  The Canadian health system is all based on waiting.  The waiting list right now is around 850,000.  Most of those are not time sensitive.  But there are a significant number that are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait times for cancer treatment in Canada is 3.5 weeks, only slightly longer than in the US.
> 
> Wait times for medical treatment getting longer Fraser Institute report CTV News
> Medscape Medscape Access
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also while not necessarily the most reliable source wikipedia says that Canada sits at 11th for life expectancy at 82.5 years while the USA sits at 36th at 79.8 years. I could be wrong but I think Canada spends less per capita on healthcare than the USA does as well.
> 
> List of countries by life expectancy - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


Canada spends a little more than half per capita iirc.


----------



## westwall

RUNVS said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cancer is one of those little diseases where if you catch it in time you can beat it.  The Canadian health system is all based on waiting.  The waiting list right now is around 850,000.  Most of those are not time sensitive.  But there are a significant number that are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait times for cancer treatment in Canada is 3.5 weeks, only slightly longer than in the US.
> 
> Wait times for medical treatment getting longer Fraser Institute report CTV News
> Medscape Medscape Access
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also while not necessarily the most reliable source wikipedia says that Canada sits at 11th for life expectancy at 82.5 years while the USA sits at 36th at 79.8 years. I could be wrong but I think Canada spends less per capita on healthcare than the USA does as well.
> 
> List of countries by life expectancy - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...








Yes it does.  It benefits from a huge amount of subsidization from the US taxpayer.  We pay very large medical experiment bills with the high cost of drugs we have to spend, while Canada gets those same drugs at a significant discount.   We also have a large population of third world immigrants who have a lower life expectancy.

And you are incorrect, the wait time for a radiation treatment is 3.5 weeks.  The time spent waiting for the diagnosis can be up to 8 months!  In other words, from the initial diagnosis, to the actual visit with an oncologist can be more than half a year.


----------



## Toro

westwall said:


> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cancer is one of those little diseases where if you catch it in time you can beat it.  The Canadian health system is all based on waiting.  The waiting list right now is around 850,000.  Most of those are not time sensitive.  But there are a significant number that are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait times for cancer treatment in Canada is 3.5 weeks, only slightly longer than in the US.
> 
> Wait times for medical treatment getting longer Fraser Institute report CTV News
> Medscape Medscape Access
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also while not necessarily the most reliable source wikipedia says that Canada sits at 11th for life expectancy at 82.5 years while the USA sits at 36th at 79.8 years. I could be wrong but I think Canada spends less per capita on healthcare than the USA does as well.
> 
> List of countries by life expectancy - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does.  It benefits from a huge amount of subsidization from the US taxpayer.  We pay very large medical experiment bills with the high cost of drugs we have to spend, while Canada gets those same drugs at a significant discount.   We also have a large population of third world immigrants who have a lower life expectancy.
> 
> And you are incorrect, the wait time for a radiation treatment is 3.5 weeks.  The time spent waiting for the diagnosis can be up to 8 months!  In other words, from the initial diagnosis, to the actual visit with an oncologist can be more than half a year.
Click to expand...


Link?


----------



## westwall

Toro said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUNVS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cancer is one of those little diseases where if you catch it in time you can beat it.  The Canadian health system is all based on waiting.  The waiting list right now is around 850,000.  Most of those are not time sensitive.  But there are a significant number that are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait times for cancer treatment in Canada is 3.5 weeks, only slightly longer than in the US.
> 
> Wait times for medical treatment getting longer Fraser Institute report CTV News
> Medscape Medscape Access
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also while not necessarily the most reliable source wikipedia says that Canada sits at 11th for life expectancy at 82.5 years while the USA sits at 36th at 79.8 years. I could be wrong but I think Canada spends less per capita on healthcare than the USA does as well.
> 
> List of countries by life expectancy - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does.  It benefits from a huge amount of subsidization from the US taxpayer.  We pay very large medical experiment bills with the high cost of drugs we have to spend, while Canada gets those same drugs at a significant discount.   We also have a large population of third world immigrants who have a lower life expectancy.
> 
> And you are incorrect, the wait time for a radiation treatment is 3.5 weeks.  The time spent waiting for the diagnosis can be up to 8 months!  In other words, from the initial diagnosis, to the actual visit with an oncologist can be more than half a year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...






Section D refers to Canada specifically....

http://www-bcf.usc.edu/~idjlaw/PDF/15-2/15-2 Ma.pdf


----------



## percysunshine

.

This is the Google Map of every McDonalds in Canada:


Mc Donalds - Google Maps


We already invaded them, and they did not even notice...

.


----------



## Toro

westwall said:


> Section D refers to Canada specifically....
> 
> http://www-bcf.usc.edu/~idjlaw/PDF/15-2/15-2 Ma.pdf



No, I mean to link where it can take up to 8 months to see an oncologist for diagnosis.

That does happen for non-critical things.  My father had to wait about a year to see a neurologist for a pinched nerve.  However, I've never heard that for a cancer diagnosis.


----------



## westwall

Toro said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Section D refers to Canada specifically....
> 
> http://www-bcf.usc.edu/~idjlaw/PDF/15-2/15-2 Ma.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I mean to link where it can take up to 8 months to see an oncologist for diagnosis.
> 
> That does happen for non-critical things.  My father had to wait about a year to see a neurologist for a pinched nerve.  However, I've never heard that for a cancer diagnosis.
Click to expand...








Yes, Canada's emergency treatments are fine.  It's when you get into the morass of the paperwork that the misery begins.

This is an older study, it has been updated (the results were worse) but I can't find a link to it right now.

Critical Issues Bulletin - Waiting Your Turn Hospital Waiting Lists in Canada


Edit: This is for non-oncology related medical wait times.  I can't find the one for the oncology rates at the moment.


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch

Gee US citizens are bright (sarcasm) one would think they have made enugh enemies as it is. I know you guys are jealous of us Canadians, I mean you don't ever hear of us wanting to invade you guys.

You name yourselves after the continent many countries reside upon instead of naming yourselves after your own country. Is that because you are too ashamed of your own country to name yourselves after it instead of priding yourselves on a continent shared by many countries?

That is kind of how it looks and I can't blame anyone for not being interested in taking over the USA.

Taking over the USA would be like painting a bulls eye on your head with a shoot me sign.

Hey if you guys are going to dish it out, you had better be willing to take it, I mean you are after all Canada's ass end with an intellect to match.

love

David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good be strong!


----------



## Picaro

David Jeffrey Spetch said:


> Gee US citizens are bright (sarcasm) one would think they have made enugh enemies as it is. I know you guys are jealous of us Canadians, I mean you don't ever hear of us wanting to invade you guys.
> 
> You name yourselves after the continent many countries reside upon instead of naming yourselves after your own country. Is that because you are too ashamed of your own country to name yourselves after it instead of priding yourselves on a continent shared by many countries?
> 
> That is kind of how it looks and I can't blame anyone for not being interested in taking over the USA.
> 
> Taking over the USA would be like painting a bulls eye on your head with a shoot me sign.
> 
> Hey if you guys are going to dish it out, you had better be willing to take it, I mean you are after all Canada's ass end with an intellect to match.
> 
> love
> 
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good be strong!



This Spetch guy rocks. The board needs more such astute observers and commentators.


----------



## rightwinger

David Jeffrey Spetch said:


> Gee US citizens are bright (sarcasm) one would think they have made enugh enemies as it is. I know you guys are jealous of us Canadians, I mean you don't ever hear of us wanting to invade you guys.
> 
> You name yourselves after the continent many countries reside upon instead of naming yourselves after your own country. Is that because you are too ashamed of your own country to name yourselves after it instead of priding yourselves on a continent shared by many countries?
> 
> That is kind of how it looks and I can't blame anyone for not being interested in taking over the USA.
> 
> Taking over the USA would be like painting a bulls eye on your head with a shoot me sign.
> 
> Hey if you guys are going to dish it out, you had better be willing to take it, I mean you are after all Canada's ass end with an intellect to match.
> 
> love
> 
> David Jeffrey Spetch
> Ps. Be good be strong!


 
Canada is a boil on the butt of North America

They are a communist nation who is waiting for the day they can invade peace loving America. They have long been suspected of maintaining weapons of mass destruction

If Obama is smart, he will attack Canada before it is too late

The rest of the world will cheer


----------



## Nutz

The rest of the world wouldn't care.  canada has ZERO significance.


----------



## hjmick

Toro said:


> Of course you do. Who doesn't?  But with this administration, they'll take a wrong turn at Albuquerque and end up in Mexico City instead of Montreal.


----------



## Unkotare

David Jeffrey Spetch said:


> You name yourselves after the continent many countries reside upon instead of naming yourselves after your own country.....




We are America. You exist because you are lucky enough to be our neighbor. You're welcome.


----------



## gipper

Why invade, when they are already owned by the USA?


----------



## Dragonlady

westwall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we can send Canada's frenchies down there after we invade them
> 
> Mexico's wealth is based on warm beer, pharmacias and donkey shows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell do you want to invade Canada?  Polar bears (who actively hunt people instead of seals), Grizzly bears, snow and ice in abundance, and Labatts beer!  Bleaaach!  Mexico is sunny, has oil and all sorts of other mineral wealth, and the aforementioned beaches......and lot's a cute ladies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm tired of Canadians coming down here drinking our beer and steal'n our wimmen. They also have a commie healthcare system. We cannot tolerate communism so close to our border
> 
> Time to teach them a lesson they won't forget
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want a Canadian style of health care?  What the heck, do you have a death wish?
> 
> 
> *"Father" of Canadian Health Care Admits its a Failure*
> 
> "Just yesterday, I wrote about how unpopular the British healthcare system has become. Today comes news that the man largely responsible for Canada's conversion to a single-payer health care system has admitted the system's failure:"
> 
> Father of Canadian Health Care Admits its a Failure - Civitas Review
> 
> Report Health care failing to meet needs of Canadians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I want us to accept commie healthcare where everyone is treated equal?  Everyone knows the best healthcare should only be made available to those who can afford it
> We need to invade Canada and stop this commie incursion into North America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes everyone is treated so equally that they make you wait months for a cancer operation, that had it been timely would have resolved the situation, but because they make you wait, you get to see it metastasize, and then you get to die.  A friend who works for the BC Dept. of Corrections, sold his home so he could get his wife into a US cancer treatment center.  She is still alive.  The ones forced to wait, are dead.
> 
> No thanks.
Click to expand...


My MIL had cancer surgery two weeks after her colonoscopy.  She's still alive.

My friend started chemo 4 days after walking into the hospital's emergency room saying she thought she had the flu.  That 4 days was spent stabilizing her condition and running tests.

People who need treatment now, get it now.  It's called "triage". 

Canadians live, on average, 3 years longer than Americans, so SOME of them must be getting treatment before they die.


----------



## Nutz

Dragonlady said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell do you want to invade Canada?  Polar bears (who actively hunt people instead of seals), Grizzly bears, snow and ice in abundance, and Labatts beer!  Bleaaach!  Mexico is sunny, has oil and all sorts of other mineral wealth, and the aforementioned beaches......and lot's a cute ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tired of Canadians coming down here drinking our beer and steal'n our wimmen. They also have a commie healthcare system. We cannot tolerate communism so close to our border
> 
> Time to teach them a lesson they won't forget
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want a Canadian style of health care?  What the heck, do you have a death wish?
> 
> 
> *"Father" of Canadian Health Care Admits its a Failure*
> 
> "Just yesterday, I wrote about how unpopular the British healthcare system has become. Today comes news that the man largely responsible for Canada's conversion to a single-payer health care system has admitted the system's failure:"
> 
> Father of Canadian Health Care Admits its a Failure - Civitas Review
> 
> Report Health care failing to meet needs of Canadians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I want us to accept commie healthcare where everyone is treated equal?  Everyone knows the best healthcare should only be made available to those who can afford it
> We need to invade Canada and stop this commie incursion into North America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes everyone is treated so equally that they make you wait months for a cancer operation, that had it been timely would have resolved the situation, but because they make you wait, you get to see it metastasize, and then you get to die.  A friend who works for the BC Dept. of Corrections, sold his home so he could get his wife into a US cancer treatment center.  She is still alive.  The ones forced to wait, are dead.
> 
> No thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My MIL had cancer surgery two weeks after her colonoscopy.  She's still alive.
> 
> My friend started chemo 4 days after walking into the hospital's emergency room saying she thought she had the flu.  That 4 days was spent stabilizing her condition and running tests.
> 
> People who need treatment now, get it now.  It's called "triage".
> 
> Canadians live, on average, 3 years longer than Americans, so SOME of them must be getting treatment before they die.
Click to expand...


Meh...those three years are more like a prison sentence in the land of nothingness.


----------



## Dragonlady

Canada is a beautiful country. Every time I visit the U.S. I'm shocked by how dirty your cities are, how poorly maintained your roads, and public spaces. 

A friend from Cleveland visited Hamilton. He commented how clean and well maintained it is. Hamilton is an industrial city which is widely considered the armpit of Western Ontario because of the industrial pollution there. Compared to Cleveland, it was an oasis.

I'm was amused when right wingers said they were going to move to Canada if Obama was reelected. Obama is 50 paces to the right of our Conservative party. Plus their guns would be confiscated at the border.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Dragonlady said:


> Compared to Cleveland, it was an oasis.



I've never been to Cleveland, but it's the proverbial capital of ugly.


----------



## rightwinger

Dragonlady said:


> Canada is a beautiful country. Every time I visit the U.S. I'm shocked by how dirty your cities are, how poorly maintained your roads, and public spaces.
> 
> A friend from Cleveland visited Hamilton. He commented how clean and well maintained it is. Hamilton is an industrial city which is widely considered the armpit of Western Ontario because of the industrial pollution there. Compared to Cleveland, it was an oasis.
> 
> I'm was amused when right wingers said they were going to move to Canada if Obama was reelected. Obama is 50 paces to the right of our Conservative party. Plus their guns would be confiscated at the border.



Cleveland Rocks!


----------



## Dragonlady

Cleveland may rock but that doesn't mean it's a clean beautiful city with amazing infrastructure and well maintained public spaces.


----------



## Dragonlady

How are you guys going to invade Canada since you can't bring guns across the border?


----------



## Abishai100

*Continental Abalone Theory
*

There's nothing wrong with French-Canadians.  I visited Quebec with my parents after my college graduation, and I thought it was really lovely and vibrant.

However, I'm a big fan of the relevant movie "Canadian Bacon" (1995), so I think bringing Canada closer to America can only mean 'pedestrianism profits' for the North American continent; add in the great potential dormant in Mexico and you have a real continental sandwich.



Anyways, I plan to become a resident of Prince Edward Island someday with my wife and kids...







Canadian Bacon - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## rightwinger

Dragonlady said:


> Cleveland may rock but that doesn't mean it's a clean beautiful city with amazing infrastructure and well maintained public spaces.


 
Clean streets are a form of socialism

Why should I pay to clean up someone elses mess?


----------



## Dragonlady

Democratic Socialism is a way of life in Canada. As is trust in our government. Canadians are expected to help look after others. 

All of these things are repugnant to right wingers.


----------



## rightwinger

Dragonlady said:


> Democratic Socialism is a way of life in Canada. As is trust in our government. Canadians are expected to help look after others.
> 
> All of these things are repugnant to right wingers.


 
How can the US live with a socialist country like Canada on our border?

We need to invade for their own good


----------



## Dragonlady

The last time you invaded Canada, you lost.  Are you sure you want to embarrass yourselves further.


----------



## BruSan

Unkotare said:


> David Jeffrey Spetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You name yourselves after the continent many countries reside upon instead of naming yourselves after your own country.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are America. You exist because you are lucky enough to be our neighbor. You're welcome.
Click to expand...


But then who could you rely upon to save your sorry azzes when you have another bunch of embassy staff taken hostage?  It's too bad there wasn't a neighbouring Embassy to yours in Benghazi as the Canadian receptionist girl manning the front desk could probably have dealt with those ragheads pizzing on your front lawn in five minutes or less.

Going back a few years it only took  a measly few hundred of us along with some Aussies and Kiwi gunners to hold off over 14,000  Chicoms at the 38th at KapYong while they were busy chasing your retreating tails all the way to Seoul. or even perform sniper duty to protect your troops on the Whales Back ridge in Afghanistan Bolt Actions Speak Louder Than Words - Canadian Soldiers Take Out Taliban  or take in hundreds of your planeloads of American citizens you wouldn't allow to land in their own freak'n country because you were afraid of them?

You're welcome by the way.

Oh while we're on the topic of invasion; how has that worked out for you the last few times you've had your butts handed to you.  Those Hueys resting on the bottom of the South China Seabed are testament to just one more of your failed invasions.

We'd probably end up having to give you all rides back to the border because you got lost in Mississauga on your way to Calgary.

C'mon up; we'll give you a reception that would  make Vietnam look like a walk in the park by comparison. We don't fool much with handguns as they're primary function is to protect yourself from unspecified boogymen you all think are hiding under your beds but we have just as many long guns per-capita as you do and still use them for their primary purpose of dispatching animals. One more species on the list we got up here already ain't that big a deal.

Hey, that was fun!


----------



## rightwinger

BruSan said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Jeffrey Spetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You name yourselves after the continent many countries reside upon instead of naming yourselves after your own country.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are America. You exist because you are lucky enough to be our neighbor. You're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But then who could you rely upon to save your sorry azzes when you have another bunch of embassy staff taken hostage?  It's too bad there wasn't a neighbouring Embassy to yours in Benghazi as the Canadian receptionist girl manning the front desk could probably have dealt with those ragheads pizzing on your front lawn in five minutes or less.
> 
> Going back a few years it only took  a measly few hundred of us along with some Aussies and Kiwi gunners to hold off over 14,000  Chicoms at the 38th at KapYong while they were busy chasing your retreating tails all the way to Seoul. or even perform sniper duty to protect your troops on the Whales Back ridge in Afghanistan Bolt Actions Speak Louder Than Words - Canadian Soldiers Take Out Taliban  or take in hundreds of your planeloads of American citizens you wouldn't allow to land in their own freak'n country because you were afraid of them?
> 
> You're welcome by the way.
> 
> Oh while we're on the topic of invasion; how has that worked out for you the last few times you've had your butts handed to you.  Those Hueys resting on the bottom of the South China Seabed are testament to just one more of your failed invasions.
> 
> We'd probably end up having to give you all rides back to the border because you got lost in Mississauga on your way to Calgary.
> 
> C'mon up; we'll give you a reception that would  make Vietnam look like a walk in the park by comparison. We don't fool much with handguns as they're primary function is to protect yourself from unspecified boogymen but we have just as many long guns per-capita as you do and still use them for their primary purpose of dispatching animals. One more species on the list we got up here already ain't that big a deal.
> 
> Hey, that was fun!
Click to expand...

We are talking Canada here

Your Mounties will ride away in fear as soon as we cross the border


----------



## BruSan

rightwinger said:


> BruSan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Jeffrey Spetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You name yourselves after the continent many countries reside upon instead of naming yourselves after your own country.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are America. You exist because you are lucky enough to be our neighbor. You're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But then who could you rely upon to save your sorry azzes when you have another bunch of embassy staff taken hostage?  It's too bad there wasn't a neighbouring Embassy to yours in Benghazi as the Canadian receptionist girl manning the front desk could probably have dealt with those ragheads pizzing on your front lawn in five minutes or less.
> 
> Going back a few years it only took  a measly few hundred of us along with some Aussies and Kiwi gunners to hold off over 14,000  Chicoms at the 38th at KapYong while they were busy chasing your retreating tails all the way to Seoul. or even perform sniper duty to protect your troops on the Whales Back ridge in Afghanistan Bolt Actions Speak Louder Than Words - Canadian Soldiers Take Out Taliban  or take in hundreds of your planeloads of American citizens you wouldn't allow to land in their own freak'n country because you were afraid of them?
> 
> You're welcome by the way.
> 
> Oh while we're on the topic of invasion; how has that worked out for you the last few times you've had your butts handed to you.  Those Hueys resting on the bottom of the South China Seabed are testament to just one more of your failed invasions.
> 
> We'd probably end up having to give you all rides back to the border because you got lost in Mississauga on your way to Calgary.
> 
> C'mon up; we'll give you a reception that would  make Vietnam look like a walk in the park by comparison. We don't fool much with handguns as they're primary function is to protect yourself from unspecified boogymen but we have just as many long guns per-capita as you do and still use them for their primary purpose of dispatching animals. One more species on the list we got up here already ain't that big a deal.
> 
> Hey, that was fun!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are talking Canada here
> 
> Your Mounties will ride away in fear as soon as we cross the border
Click to expand...


Naah, they'd swat your cheeks with their big hats and give you all five minutes to unload your Schlitz and boogy butt  back across the Rainbow Bridge


----------



## Dragonlady

Border security is not a minimum wage job in Canada.   Our border guards give a shit. Those guns are NOT crossing our border.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

DriftingSand said:


> I wouldn't mind invading Canada with one stipulation:  We would force the Canadians to move to America to put up with the illegal aliens from Mexico and other southern nations.  When do we start?





DriftingSand said:


> I wouldn't mind invading Canada with one stipulation:  We would force the Canadians to move to America to put up with the illegal aliens from Mexico and other southern nations.  When do we start?





Hey, what is one more country for Americans to invade. Americans are use to invading countries all the time. It would appear that the only thing America seems to be good at is invading other countries that won't kiss their warmongering azz. The economy in a slump these days, let's invade a country and cause havoc and kill a few people.


----------



## rightwinger

feduptaxpayer said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind invading Canada with one stipulation:  We would force the Canadians to move to America to put up with the illegal aliens from Mexico and other southern nations.  When do we start?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind invading Canada with one stipulation:  We would force the Canadians to move to America to put up with the illegal aliens from Mexico and other southern nations.  When do we start?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, what is one more country for Americans to invade. Americans are use to invading countries all the time. It would appear that the only thing America seems to be good at is invading other countries that won't kiss their warmongering azz. The economy in a slump these days, let's invade a country and cause havoc and kill a few people.
Click to expand...

Where do you live?

We can add you to the list you little commie


----------



## feduptaxpayer

rightwinger said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind invading Canada with one stipulation:  We would force the Canadians to move to America to put up with the illegal aliens from Mexico and other southern nations.  When do we start?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind invading Canada with one stipulation:  We would force the Canadians to move to America to put up with the illegal aliens from Mexico and other southern nations.  When do we start?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, what is one more country for Americans to invade. Americans are use to invading countries all the time. It would appear that the only thing America seems to be good at is invading other countries that won't kiss their warmongering azz. The economy in a slump these days, let's invade a country and cause havoc and kill a few people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you live?
> 
> We can add you to the list you little commie
Click to expand...



Checkout location spot, warmonger.


----------



## rightwinger

feduptaxpayer said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind invading Canada with one stipulation:  We would force the Canadians to move to America to put up with the illegal aliens from Mexico and other southern nations.  When do we start?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind invading Canada with one stipulation:  We would force the Canadians to move to America to put up with the illegal aliens from Mexico and other southern nations.  When do we start?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, what is one more country for Americans to invade. Americans are use to invading countries all the time. It would appear that the only thing America seems to be good at is invading other countries that won't kiss their warmongering azz. The economy in a slump these days, let's invade a country and cause havoc and kill a few people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you live?
> 
> We can add you to the list you little commie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Checkout location spot, warmonger.
Click to expand...


See?

I knew you were a commie


----------



## Vigilante

rightwinger said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind invading Canada with one stipulation:  We would force the Canadians to move to America to put up with the illegal aliens from Mexico and other southern nations.  When do we start?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind invading Canada with one stipulation:  We would force the Canadians to move to America to put up with the illegal aliens from Mexico and other southern nations.  When do we start?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, what is one more country for Americans to invade. Americans are use to invading countries all the time. It would appear that the only thing America seems to be good at is invading other countries that won't kiss their warmongering azz. The economy in a slump these days, let's invade a country and cause havoc and kill a few people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you live?
> 
> We can add you to the list you little commie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Checkout location spot, warmonger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See?
> 
> I knew you were a commie
Click to expand...

So says the Trotskyite.... too fucking funny, a commie calling others commies!


----------



## feduptaxpayer

rightwinger said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind invading Canada with one stipulation:  We would force the Canadians to move to America to put up with the illegal aliens from Mexico and other southern nations.  When do we start?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind invading Canada with one stipulation:  We would force the Canadians to move to America to put up with the illegal aliens from Mexico and other southern nations.  When do we start?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, what is one more country for Americans to invade. Americans are use to invading countries all the time. It would appear that the only thing America seems to be good at is invading other countries that won't kiss their warmongering azz. The economy in a slump these days, let's invade a country and cause havoc and kill a few people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you live?
> 
> We can add you to the list you little commie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Checkout location spot, warmonger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See?
> 
> I knew you were a commie
Click to expand...





You know chit.


----------



## rightwinger

Vigilante said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind invading Canada with one stipulation:  We would force the Canadians to move to America to put up with the illegal aliens from Mexico and other southern nations.  When do we start?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind invading Canada with one stipulation:  We would force the Canadians to move to America to put up with the illegal aliens from Mexico and other southern nations.  When do we start?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, what is one more country for Americans to invade. Americans are use to invading countries all the time. It would appear that the only thing America seems to be good at is invading other countries that won't kiss their warmongering azz. The economy in a slump these days, let's invade a country and cause havoc and kill a few people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you live?
> 
> We can add you to the list you little commie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Checkout location spot, warmonger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See?
> 
> I knew you were a commie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So says the Trotskyite.... too fucking funny, a commie calling others commies!
Click to expand...


I know you are .......but what am I?


----------



## Vigilante

rightwinger said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, what is one more country for Americans to invade. Americans are use to invading countries all the time. It would appear that the only thing America seems to be good at is invading other countries that won't kiss their warmongering azz. The economy in a slump these days, let's invade a country and cause havoc and kill a few people.
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you live?
> 
> We can add you to the list you little commie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Checkout location spot, warmonger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See?
> 
> I knew you were a commie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So says the Trotskyite.... too fucking funny, a commie calling others commies!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you are .......but what am I?
Click to expand...


I lying piece of commie shit...but WE all knew that!


----------



## feduptaxpayer

rightwinger said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, what is one more country for Americans to invade. Americans are use to invading countries all the time. It would appear that the only thing America seems to be good at is invading other countries that won't kiss their warmongering azz. The economy in a slump these days, let's invade a country and cause havoc and kill a few people.
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you live?
> 
> We can add you to the list you little commie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Checkout location spot, warmonger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See?
> 
> I knew you were a commie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So says the Trotskyite.... too fucking funny, a commie calling others commies!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you are .......but what am I?
Click to expand...



Personally, I think that you are probably one of those warmongering supporting Americans.


----------



## Rocko

rightwinger said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Obama in charge, they'd probably invade Mexico instead by mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who wants mexico?
> 
> We want Canada....the part that speaks English of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mexico is the 5th wealthiest country on the planet in terms of mineral wealth.  Only an ignorant twat wouldn't want that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe we can send Canada's frenchies down there after we invade them
> 
> Mexico's wealth is based on warm beer, pharmacias and donkey shows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell do you want to invade Canada?  Polar bears (who actively hunt people instead of seals), Grizzly bears, snow and ice in abundance, and Labatts beer!  Bleaaach!  Mexico is sunny, has oil and all sorts of other mineral wealth, and the aforementioned beaches......and lot's a cute ladies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm tired of Canadians coming down here drinking our beer and steal'n our wimmen. They also have a commie healthcare system. We cannot tolerate communism so close to our border
> 
> Time to teach them a lesson they won't forget
Click to expand...


Dude remind us again how funny left wingers are.

Your thread and posts = ZZZZZZ


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Rocko said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who wants mexico?
> 
> We want Canada....the part that speaks English of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mexico is the 5th wealthiest country on the planet in terms of mineral wealth.  Only an ignorant twat wouldn't want that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe we can send Canada's frenchies down there after we invade them
> 
> Mexico's wealth is based on warm beer, pharmacias and donkey shows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell do you want to invade Canada?  Polar bears (who actively hunt people instead of seals), Grizzly bears, snow and ice in abundance, and Labatts beer!  Bleaaach!  Mexico is sunny, has oil and all sorts of other mineral wealth, and the aforementioned beaches......and lot's a cute ladies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm tired of Canadians coming down here drinking our beer and steal'n our wimmen. They also have a commie healthcare system. We cannot tolerate communism so close to our border
> 
> Time to teach them a lesson they won't forget
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude remind us again how funny left wingers are.
> 
> Your thread and posts = ZZZZZZ
Click to expand...




Rocko said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who wants mexico?
> 
> We want Canada....the part that speaks English of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mexico is the 5th wealthiest country on the planet in terms of mineral wealth.  Only an ignorant twat wouldn't want that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe we can send Canada's frenchies down there after we invade them
> 
> Mexico's wealth is based on warm beer, pharmacias and donkey shows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell do you want to invade Canada?  Polar bears (who actively hunt people instead of seals), Grizzly bears, snow and ice in abundance, and Labatts beer!  Bleaaach!  Mexico is sunny, has oil and all sorts of other mineral wealth, and the aforementioned beaches......and lot's a cute ladies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm tired of Canadians coming down here drinking our beer and steal'n our wimmen. They also have a commie healthcare system. We cannot tolerate communism so close to our border
> 
> Time to teach them a lesson they won't forget
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude remind us again how funny left wingers are.
> 
> Your thread and posts = ZZZZZZ
Click to expand...



Why? Are my posts too politically incorrect for you?  Well too bad, so sad. You must be one of those leftwingers because leftwing lieberals are nothing more than a bunch of zzzzzzz's anyway. They refuse to debate because they never can win. Rather than use logic and common sense they prefer to use emotion instead. Aw well.


----------



## rightwinger

Rocko said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who wants mexico?
> 
> We want Canada....the part that speaks English of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mexico is the 5th wealthiest country on the planet in terms of mineral wealth.  Only an ignorant twat wouldn't want that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe we can send Canada's frenchies down there after we invade them
> 
> Mexico's wealth is based on warm beer, pharmacias and donkey shows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell do you want to invade Canada?  Polar bears (who actively hunt people instead of seals), Grizzly bears, snow and ice in abundance, and Labatts beer!  Bleaaach!  Mexico is sunny, has oil and all sorts of other mineral wealth, and the aforementioned beaches......and lot's a cute ladies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm tired of Canadians coming down here drinking our beer and steal'n our wimmen. They also have a commie healthcare system. We cannot tolerate communism so close to our border
> 
> Time to teach them a lesson they won't forget
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude remind us again how funny left wingers are.
> 
> Your thread and posts = ZZZZZZ
Click to expand...


Two months and still going strong

How many of your threads last that long?


----------



## feduptaxpayer

westwall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Obama in charge, they'd probably invade Mexico instead by mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who wants mexico?
> 
> We want Canada....the part that speaks English of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mexico is the 5th wealthiest country on the planet in terms of mineral wealth.  Only an ignorant twat wouldn't want that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe we can send Canada's frenchies down there after we invade them
> 
> Mexico's wealth is based on warm beer, pharmacias and donkey shows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell do you want to invade Canada?  Polar bears (who actively hunt people instead of seals), Grizzly bears, snow and ice in abundance, and Labatts beer!  Bleaaach!  Mexico is sunny, has oil and all sorts of other mineral wealth, and the aforementioned beaches......and lot's a cute ladies.
Click to expand...



Oh joy, we Canadians are safe now. We Canadians won't have to worry about being invaded by America and getting bombed to death like Americans have being doing with other countries around the world for so long, who were just minding their own business. And here I thought that we were best neighbours and friends. I guess I was wrong.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Nutz said:


> Invade canada for its resources.  The people are insignificant and should be used as cannon fodder for future American wars.




Aw, you are just NUTZ, .


----------



## rightwinger

feduptaxpayer said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Obama in charge, they'd probably invade Mexico instead by mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who wants mexico?
> 
> We want Canada....the part that speaks English of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mexico is the 5th wealthiest country on the planet in terms of mineral wealth.  Only an ignorant twat wouldn't want that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe we can send Canada's frenchies down there after we invade them
> 
> Mexico's wealth is based on warm beer, pharmacias and donkey shows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell do you want to invade Canada?  Polar bears (who actively hunt people instead of seals), Grizzly bears, snow and ice in abundance, and Labatts beer!  Bleaaach!  Mexico is sunny, has oil and all sorts of other mineral wealth, and the aforementioned beaches......and lot's a cute ladies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh joy, we Canadians are safe now. We Canadians won't have to worry about being invaded by America and getting bombed to death like Americans have being doing with other countries around the world for so long, who were just minding their own business. And here I thought that we were best neighbours and friends. I guess I was wrong.
Click to expand...


Canada is a communist country right on our border

They are a threat to all God loving Americans


----------



## feduptaxpayer

rightwinger said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Obama in charge, they'd probably invade Mexico instead by mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who wants mexico?
> 
> We want Canada....the part that speaks English of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mexico is the 5th wealthiest country on the planet in terms of mineral wealth.  Only an ignorant twat wouldn't want that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe we can send Canada's frenchies down there after we invade them
> 
> Mexico's wealth is based on warm beer, pharmacias and donkey shows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell do you want to invade Canada?  Polar bears (who actively hunt people instead of seals), Grizzly bears, snow and ice in abundance, and Labatts beer!  Bleaaach!  Mexico is sunny, has oil and all sorts of other mineral wealth, and the aforementioned beaches......and lot's a cute ladies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm tired of Canadians coming down here drinking our beer and steal'n our wimmen. They also have a commie healthcare system. We cannot tolerate communism so close to our border
> 
> Time to teach them a lesson they won't forget
Click to expand...



From what I have been told, American beer tastes like piss. Keep your urine. Your women are dumbdowned idiots. Just look at some of the stupid answers that some of your American women give when asked a question during one of your past American beauty pageants. Like, well, omg like, thank you. At least they know how to say thank you.

The only lesson that you Americans are able to teach anyone is on how to invade another country and start a war and bomb a peaceful country too smitherings. Otherwise, what else are you good for besides that?


----------



## rightwinger

feduptaxpayer said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who wants mexico?
> 
> We want Canada....the part that speaks English of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mexico is the 5th wealthiest country on the planet in terms of mineral wealth.  Only an ignorant twat wouldn't want that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe we can send Canada's frenchies down there after we invade them
> 
> Mexico's wealth is based on warm beer, pharmacias and donkey shows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell do you want to invade Canada?  Polar bears (who actively hunt people instead of seals), Grizzly bears, snow and ice in abundance, and Labatts beer!  Bleaaach!  Mexico is sunny, has oil and all sorts of other mineral wealth, and the aforementioned beaches......and lot's a cute ladies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm tired of Canadians coming down here drinking our beer and steal'n our wimmen. They also have a commie healthcare system. We cannot tolerate communism so close to our border
> 
> Time to teach them a lesson they won't forget
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From what I have been told, American beer tastes like piss. Keep your urine. Your women are dumbdowned idiots. Just look at some of the stupid answers that some of your American women give when asked a question during one of your past American beauty pageants. Like, well, omg like, thank you. At least they know how to say thank you.
> 
> The only lesson that you Americans are able to teach anyone is on how to invade another country and start a war and bomb a peaceful country too smitherings. Otherwise, what else are you good for besides that?
Click to expand...


Canadian Beauty Pagent


----------



## Rocko

Yawn


----------



## joesakic

feduptaxpayer said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who wants mexico?
> 
> We want Canada....the part that speaks English of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mexico is the 5th wealthiest country on the planet in terms of mineral wealth.  Only an ignorant twat wouldn't want that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe we can send Canada's frenchies down there after we invade them
> 
> Mexico's wealth is based on warm beer, pharmacias and donkey shows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell do you want to invade Canada?  Polar bears (who actively hunt people instead of seals), Grizzly bears, snow and ice in abundance, and Labatts beer!  Bleaaach!  Mexico is sunny, has oil and all sorts of other mineral wealth, and the aforementioned beaches......and lot's a cute ladies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm tired of Canadians coming down here drinking our beer and steal'n our wimmen. They also have a commie healthcare system. We cannot tolerate communism so close to our border
> 
> Time to teach them a lesson they won't forget
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From what I have been told, American beer tastes like piss. Keep your urine. Your women are dumbdowned idiots. Just look at some of the stupid answers that some of your American women give when asked a question during one of your past American beauty pageants. Like, well, omg like, thank you. At least they know how to say thank you.
> 
> The only lesson that you Americans are able to teach anyone is on how to invade another country and start a war and bomb a peaceful country too smitherings. Otherwise, what else are you good for besides that?
Click to expand...


WHITE HOUSE would make good firewood again like it did in war of 1812.


----------



## Billo_Really

rightwinger said:


>


Makes sense to me.

It's about time we paid them back for people like *toastman* and Bryan Adams.


----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## feduptaxpayer

rightwinger said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mexico is the 5th wealthiest country on the planet in terms of mineral wealth.  Only an ignorant twat wouldn't want that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we can send Canada's frenchies down there after we invade them
> 
> Mexico's wealth is based on warm beer, pharmacias and donkey shows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell do you want to invade Canada?  Polar bears (who actively hunt people instead of seals), Grizzly bears, snow and ice in abundance, and Labatts beer!  Bleaaach!  Mexico is sunny, has oil and all sorts of other mineral wealth, and the aforementioned beaches......and lot's a cute ladies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm tired of Canadians coming down here drinking our beer and steal'n our wimmen. They also have a commie healthcare system. We cannot tolerate communism so close to our border
> 
> Time to teach them a lesson they won't forget
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From what I have been told, American beer tastes like piss. Keep your urine. Your women are dumbdowned idiots. Just look at some of the stupid answers that some of your American women give when asked a question during one of your past American beauty pageants. Like, well, omg like, thank you. At least they know how to say thank you.
> 
> The only lesson that you Americans are able to teach anyone is on how to invade another country and start a war and bomb a peaceful country too smitherings. Otherwise, what else are you good for besides that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Canadian Beauty Pagent
Click to expand...



What a bunch of cuties, eh?   Chuckle-chuckle.


----------

